# Whistley/Whiney noise



## norton (Jan 25, 2007)

my new (3000 miles) diesel xtrail has started to make a peculiar whistle/whine - almost like a police siren type noise as i drive along. it is most noticable during acceleration but present when cruising. it disappears if I dip the clutch and sounds like it dissapears on decelaration but it is discernable if i rev up in neutral. it isnt screamingly loud but it does bug me. 

I will take the car to a dealer soon for 1st service but wondered if you guys n gals have experienced similar.

still a great car and I like this forum!

best wishes


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

If you're anything like me, after hearing about the peeps who had turbos blow, you'll be turning white every time you hear a funny noise. 

If you've established the noise is there when you rev the engine but stationary I'd guess it could be almost any of the auxilary engine bits that turn including drive belts, pumps, and of course the turbo. After noting that Nissan recommend far more frequent oil-changes in non-UK markets than they do here, mine will be going in for service well ahead of schedule. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

I think the noise you might be hearing is nothing more than the turbo coming on and off boost. I noticed mine doing it right after I brought it last May, 20,000 miles later it still does it and I have not had any problems with my turbo


----------



## norton (Jan 25, 2007)

thanks

i thought that it prob was the turbo but i will get it checked and report back.

it also seems to be a steady noise, that is it can be heard when i rev up but it doesnt seem to rise and fall much, if at all,with engine speed . 

Flynn, got the sat nav sorted thanks to your help.

regards


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Glad the satnav is sorted. Must read that manual myself some day.


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

From what I've read, with the Diesel XT many of the problems seemed to stem from clogged air filters and dirty engine oil. 

But an oft overlooked item is the EGR or Exhaust Gas Recirculation valve, which channels some exhaust gas back into the turbines in order to reduce the operating temperature. 

I understand Nissan often changed the turbo units, but neglected to replace the EGR valves, hence the subsequent failure of the replacement units.


----------



## norton (Jan 25, 2007)

Months later - I know

it was a fubar turbo and that was only the start of the problems!

see recent post on motorpoint warning if yu are interested

ta


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

LEONGSTER said:


> But an oft overlooked item is the EGR or Exhaust Gas Recirculation valve, which channels some exhaust gas back into the turbines in order to reduce the operating temperature.
> 
> I understand Nissan often changed the turbo units, but neglected to replace the EGR valves, hence the subsequent failure of the replacement units.


On other engines with EGR, it is a common trick to blank the EGR valve off, with no noticeable degradation of performance, in fact it stops oil being returned into the turbo and causing long term problems. Has anyone here carried out that mod?

here is a quick link.


----------



## Brewerscottage (Aug 5, 2007)

I agree wih UK_OWNER - my car has done this from new and it is probably indicative of a reletively high (for the factory) boost pressure which gives the levels of performance which lead us to buy this vehicle. I've worked for some time with much larger diesel engines on railway locos and some degree of turbo whistle is a desirable trait. I would imagine that in a compression ignition (i.e diesel) engine, exhaust output pressures would be similarly higher than the equivalent petrol engine


----------

